# hijacked by a crazy Poodle rescue lady on Facebook!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Her heart is in the right place, but she approached it totally wrong, not putting herself in your situation or really trying to understand it. Most of my pets are rescues, but I also have a dog from a reputable breeder. The differences are OBVIOUS!

This is how a lot of people at my work are.. imagine me having a show puppy, intact, at a veterinary clinic where they do neuters and spays every day. Oh boy. Luckily he's very hairy and hides it.

See it like this though: maybe that woman has helped change the mind of someone who actually WAS looking as a puppy from a pet store/online broker? Not someone that's done their homework like you, but just that person who was looking at the puppy in the window.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

FS, I hope your boy keeps hiding those bits under his fluff! I would hope that your co-workers would know you well enough to know that you wouldn't do anything that wasn't in the best interest of the breed, and animals in general. 

Really, though, if rescue people approach others like this woman did me....a total stranger just dropping in to our conversation, and giving a lecture without knowing the facts....I'm not sure that's going to have the desired result at all. But, I do hope that she has been able to steer people away from Puppy Mills and toward rescues. I just wish she realized that we are really on the same side, y'know?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a friend at work who's like that and I just don't talk "dogs" with her very often. Easier on my nerves... I have rescues, but that doesn't mean I think everyone needs to have one!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I hope this doesn't offend anyone here... but I think most recue people are a bit crazy. I know their hearts are in the right place, but they are nuts. There is one in our town that rescues cats, she never thinks anyone is good enough to adopt one and keeps way too many in a house that one on lives in. She can't work because it takes all her time to care for them and she does her best to take care of them. My thoughts are that this is no life for an animal and they would be better off put to sleep than just being hoarded up in a house without people.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow have I ever seen the zealousness of well meaning people who become over the top. I was on the board of our local humane society for years and have literally seen and heard it all. This debate is as big as the humane society vs. no kill shelter debate. Myself and the President of our Board had to resign after receiving death threats over a policy we instituted. 

I have a close friend who went through a rescue org. to get her new dog and she was literally vetted more closely than Sarah Palin running for VP. Wow it was amazing what she went through to get her dog. I have friends who had an easier time adopting a baby.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I get asked a lot - about the dog, which we bought from a breeder, and the kids, who were adopted, the rent house, that we would not choose to buy today, but we do own... and almost everything else. 

I think people are generally nosy and are looking for a way to feel better about either their own lives, or yours... Don't take it personally, and answer as you like. 

Dear Abby advised many years ago to answer with "Why do you ask?" when people ask nosy questions. Sometimes I use that, and sometimes I just answer them, fully and honestly....

sarah


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

FS, I so know what you're talking about. I, also work at a veterinary clinic (granted, now only part time - couldn't take it full time anymore) and was 'cruel' enough to raise and show dogs. I will never forget bringing two of mine in for hip rads, parked in the back before the vet got in. He pulled up, saw my 'show van' and muttered about how much he hated breeders. Considering at the time, more than 30% of his practice (and almost 50% of his small animal practice) was supported by small time show breeders, I will never understand his point of view. The rest of his practice is vaccines/neuters and cleaning up the disasters caused by the local monthly flea market advertising a HUGE dog/puppy trade (read puppy millers's heaven). The only thing I can figure is he lumped us in with the 'breeders' selling at the flea market (Those of you in TX may know exactly what I'm reffering to.) :/


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm all for rescue, but I'm all for good breeders too. Too many rescue groups can't get along with each other and end up doing more harm to the cause than good. The sorry people that cause the need for the rescue in the first place are the problem, NOT good breeders.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you all noticed that with any subject you're interested in, there are always people who go just a bit too far? I like eating healthily, but I have friends who go ballistic if their kids have an ice cream cone and can't even sleep that night for worrying. I also love running but I've heard of people who knew they had a heart problem and ran a marathon anyway. I guess people want meaning in their lives and getting overzealous in any one area is a kind of a misguided effort in that direction. Anyway, hopefully in time the rescue lady will learn to dial it back a notch because if she thinks about it, she'll do a lot more good by NOT alienating people. And too, what would the future look like in her ideal world? The world would run out of pets and poorly bred specimens would be traded at hugely inflated prices on the black market by unsavoury types who'd do anything to protect their markets! Maybe


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree kdias, one can no more lump all rescuers together anymore than one can lump all breeders together. Add to that equation the fact that most (responsible) breeders rescue as well. I've also run across rescues that also breed. The distinction lies in the adjective "responsible"..owner, breeder, rescuer. That being said, with all the "adopt, don't shop" media, I DO get tired of defending myself to folks looking to buy a puppy, as if I have to prove my ethics against what has become the normal perspective... all breeders are puppy millers and only in it to make money. I don't mind providing research, test results, and ethical stances..but dang, sometimes it feels like I'm on trial!


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

One of our local rescues is totally unreasonable in what they want from a possible adopter, to the point that I wonder whether they're into identity theft. Give them my SS#, License #, income, home mortgage, debts, etc. info? No way! (Not surprisingly, last I heard they're full up and have no more room for rescues.)


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

momofthree said:


> Do any of you run into crazy rescue people like this? It's like this woman would not listen to reason, and was going to burn me at the stake for daring to buy a puppy! :
> 
> Just had to vent!


Yes. I can't tell you how many people recently have told me, *forcefully*, that I NEED to get our dog at a rescue. I've been to the rescue, and if I find one there that fits our family, I won't hesitate to get it. But not all breeders are bad people, and I'm sure lots of them love dogs just as much as the rescue people do!

Sorry you had that experience, but I think it's pretty common!


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

BorderKelpie said:


> FS, I so know what you're talking about. I, also work at a veterinary clinic (granted, now only part time - couldn't take it full time anymore) and was 'cruel' enough to raise and show dogs. I will never forget bringing two of mine in for hip rads, parked in the back before the vet got in. He pulled up, saw my 'show van' and muttered about how much he hated breeders. Considering at the time, more than 30% of his practice (and almost 50% of his small animal practice) was supported by small time show breeders, I will never understand his point of view. The rest of his practice is vaccines/neuters and cleaning up the disasters caused by the local monthly flea market advertising a HUGE dog/puppy trade (read puppy millers's heaven). The only thing I can figure is he lumped us in with the 'breeders' selling at the flea market (Those of you in TX may know exactly what I'm reffering to.) :/


Lol, I had a friend tell me to go to that...flea market, ahem...because a friend of hers had recently gotten a "gorgeous dog" from there. I just politely said thanks for the advice, but I was really wondering how many health and mental issues the poor dog had.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

pieces of arzt said:


> Lol, I had a friend tell me to go to that...flea market, ahem...because a friend of hers had recently gotten a "gorgeous dog" from there. I just politely said thanks for the advice, but I was really wondering how many health and mental issues the poor dog had.


Yep, my husband is from TX , and has told me about these" flea markets" where they sell lots of dogs. Great place to find a well bred animal, huh? I wonder if they throw in the fleas for free? :act-up:


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

A lady I know has a nice expensive house with an altered dog. She wanted to rescue a min pin and after she filled out the very long application and returned it. They denied her request because her 25 year old stallion wasn't gelded.....


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Come try Berkeley. I have never walked on the street with Nickel without being frowned upon. They start giving their comment without being asked: Nice dog but I rescue and rescue only blah blah blah.

I usually just reply (if I choose to) by saying: Good for you.

There are orphans everywhere. Should we all stop having our own kids and go the adoption route? People have the right to choose whatever works for them. If you find a kid/dog/cat that works for your family, fine, bless your heart for adopting someone in need. If not, be responsible, health test and be ready to educate a healthy pet/kid.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy. Unfortunately it seems a lot of people are like that. 

It can be very difficult to adopt a dog from a rescue. I myself looked into it, and it appears that unless you don't work and always are with the dog, you can't get a dog (at the local rescues in my area). It can be frustrating, because I know it's not ideal to work full-time and own a dog, but unfortunately we have to earn a living for ourselves and the dogs we own. Most families are working families nowadays, and it's not that often you have a stay at home mother anymore. I don't think I will be able to adopt from a rescue without lying to them, but I feel bad lying.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

sarahmurphy said:


> I think people are generally nosy and are looking for a way to feel better about either their own lives, or yours... Don't take it personally, and answer as you like.
> 
> Dear Abby advised many years ago to answer with "Why do you ask?" when people ask nosy questions. Sometimes I use that, and sometimes I just answer them, fully and honestly....
> 
> sarah


Sarah nails it. A friend of mine wrote her doctoral dissertation on fundamentalism. While it didn't completely solve the mystery of why people become fanatics, it certainly gave me the ability to see it and understand it a little. To believe so certainly that you are so right is a very powerful thing.
Obviously there's a very fine line between advocacy and fanaticism.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> I hope this doesn't offend anyone here... but I think most recue people are a bit crazy. I know their hearts are in the right place, but they are nuts. There is one in our town that rescues cats, she never thinks anyone is good enough to adopt one and keeps way too many in a house that one on lives in. She can't work because it takes all her time to care for them and she does her best to take care of them. My thoughts are that this is no life for an animal and they would be better off put to sleep than just being hoarded up in a house without people.


No offense taken. I only tell people about rescue when they ask or are undecided.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, Marcie, you are involved in Houston Poodle Rescue, right? We are moving there, and I have thought about volunteering there. It would be a win/ win, because I think they are offering grooming classes, so volunteers can help groom the dogs. I am really wanting to learn to groom, and would love to help out at the same time!  I am SO not against rescue! Just that this lady on Facebook was a.....fanatic is a fitting word ( thanks, Tyler!).

I got the feeling from their website that the Houston group is pretty solid.. Do you think they would look down on me for having bought a puppy from a reputable breeder?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you have to go thru that. She is part of the problem for being overreacting and rude. In my humble opinion, the rescue organization and the people who volunteer there need to work on their closing technique.


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

momofthree said:


> Hey, Marcie, you are involved in Houston Poodle Rescue, right? We are moving there, and I have thought about volunteering there. It would be a win/ win, because I think they are offering grooming classes, so volunteers can help groom the dogs. I am really wanting to learn to groom, and would love to help out at the same time!  I am SO not against rescue! Just that this lady on Facebook was a.....fanatic is a fitting word ( thanks, Tyler!).
> 
> I got the feeling from their website that the Houston group is pretty solid.. Do you think they would look down on me for having bought a puppy from a reputable breeder?


If I recall correctly, I think the woman that owns the rescue facility in Houston IS a breeder. So I can't see how they would look down on you for buying from someone responsible.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*Thank you!*

That's great to know! I definitely got a very "normal" vibe from them....ie they seem to trust people to actually adopt their dogs, etc. ! I am looking forward to checking them out after we make our move!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

momofthree said:


> Hey, Marcie, you are involved in Houston Poodle Rescue, right? We are moving there, and I have thought about volunteering there. It would be a win/ win, because I think they are offering grooming classes, so volunteers can help groom the dogs. I am really wanting to learn to groom, and would love to help out at the same time!  I am SO not against rescue! Just that this lady on Facebook was a.....fanatic is a fitting word ( thanks, Tyler!).
> 
> I got the feeling from their website that the Houston group is pretty solid.. Do you think they would look down on me for having bought a puppy from a reputable breeder?



You are right, I am a volunteer at Poodle Rescue of Houston, and we would LOVE TO HAVE YOU come volunteer and learn to clip poodles and would be poodles! You don't have to feel obligated to volunteer after the clipping classes are over if you don't want to. There are a few of us that still go out to clip and bathe them when class is not going on. There are so many dogs and so few people to help. 

Sam Barger is the volunteer coordinator at PRH and she is a really great person. The classes are ususally in the fall or late summer because they use Prestonwood Kennel's facility for the classes and breakdown some of the kennels to make room. 

Gwenette Peebles was and I believe still is a breeder/Trainer and owns Prestonwood Kennels where Poodle Rescue is located. She still has standard poodles that I believe she still shows. She really respects the volunteers and will bend over backwards for them and the poodles. 

There are other volunteers at the Rescue that have bought puppies from less than reputiable breeders and no one looks down on them. As long as the dog has a good home, who cares where it came from. They don't even look down on poodle mixes and Gwenette will bring one in occasionally that may have seen a poodle once in its life but needs a home. 

Welcome to the Houston area!!! Looking forward to seeing you at the Rescue! I am usually there on Sunday mornings for about 4 hours grooming if you want to just drop in and see the facility and meet the pups. Or drop in anytime, they are open to the public from 8 - 5 seven days a week.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a time and a place for everything!

Rescues are fantastic in the right situation!

Puppies from breeders are fantastic in the right situation!

When ever a person calls and are not 100% sure of what they want, I will suggest contacting the local shelters. When someone calls looking for an older pet I suggest Poodle Rescue, either the Greater Pittsburgh Rescues, or other groups locally, IF the caller is not local I always refer them to the local poodle club in that region OR PCA rescue.

When a person is certain that they want a young puppy, I will discuss a puppy.

The greatest underlying catalysts of this situation; about rescues being the solution to a problem, spay and neuter ALL dogs, vets not appreciating breeders, and some public members opinions on show dogs, all lies back to two very well organizations spewing hateful propaganda against ALL dog owners and breeder,,,,,,,,,,, PETA and HSUS.

The solution to OUR problem, is EDUCATION. Educate the public to the benefits of pet ownership, educate our vets on responsible breeders that stand behind their puppies and test the parents, educate the public that show dogs are loved and pampered, educate the public that if ALL dogs were spayed and neutered NO ONE would ever have a pet again.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, Marcie! These folks seem like a model for others to follow. Will definitely look them up. When get there  .


----------

